# [modem sagem 800] probleme connexion (resolu)

## akurane

Bonjour.Je viens d'installer et de compiler le driver eagle.Pas de probleme a ce niveau.

Par contre je n'arrive pas a surfer .Le module est chargé ,quand je fais 

adictrl -d le modem s'initialise ,la diode adsl clignote puis s'allume completement normal ,je lance mozilla mais impossible de surfer ,comme si je n'etais pas connecté,pourtant quand je rentre cette adresse http://193.252.96.3/

j'obtiens la mire france telecom

J'ai refait plusieurs fois la compilation des fois que j'entrerais mal mon identifiant 

et mon mot de passe mais ça change.La connexion fonctionne sous mandrake ,j'ai procedé de la meme façon.Si quelqu'un a une idee merci d'avanceLast edited by akurane on Mon Sep 15, 2003 7:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## broly

as tu fait un netstart -rn pour voir si ta gateway est bonne ??

fait aussi un ifconfig.

Peux-tu pinger ??

iptables -L te donne quoi ???

----------

## sebo

Perso,

je fait:

```

#adictrl -w

#startadsl

```

N'as-tu pas oublié de faire startadsl?

----------

## Sleeper

Il faut que tu lances normalement pppd (ou dhcp si tu es en degroupe)

Un autre moyen est d'utiliser l'ebuild que j'ai fait, et de mettre le eagle-start au boot (de tete rc-update add eagle-adsl defaut)

Tu trouveras l'ebuild la

----------

## akurane

Voila j'ai essayé différente commande:

root@gentoo akurane # adictrl -w

Sending options to device /proc/bus/usb/001/007

Options successfully sent to driver.

Sending DSP code to device /proc/bus/usb/001/007

DSP code successfully loaded.

Waiting for synchro...

OK .. Modem is synchronized.

root@gentoo akurane # startadsl

root@gentoo akurane # netstart -rn

bash: netstart: command not found

root@gentoo akurane # iptables -L

bash: iptables: command not found

root@gentoo akurane # ifconfig

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:4C:16:09:22

          inet adr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::260:4cff:fe16:922/10 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:71 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:100

          RX bytes:1292 (1.2 Kb)  TX bytes:3062 (2.9 Kb)

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:166 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:166 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:11372 (11.1 Kb)  TX bytes:11372 (11.1 Kb)

root@gentoo akurane #

2 commandes  sont refusées ,netstart -rn et iptables -L

Il faut lancer pppd quand exactement (avant ou apres startadsl) ?

j'ai

root@gentoo akurane # pppd

~ÿ}#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ø}'}"}(}"nH~~ÿ}#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ø}'}"}(}"nH~~ÿ}#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ø}'}"}(}"nH~~ÿ}#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ø}'}"}(}"nH~~ÿ}#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ø}'}"}(}"nH~~ÿ}#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ø}'}"}(}"nH~~ÿ}#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ø}'}"}(}"nH~~ÿ}#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ø}'}"}(}"nH~~ÿ}#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ø}'}"}(}"nH~~ÿ}#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ø}'}"}(}"nH~root@gentoo akurane #

c'est normal?

merci

----------

## loostik

Je pense que broly voulait dire netstat au lieu de netstart.

Quant à iptables, tu ne l'as pas installé donc le problème ne vient pas de là.

Ce qui m'etonne c'est que tu n'as pas de eth1...

Perso, j'ai utilisé l'ebuild de Sleeper et cela a bien marché.

----------

## akurane

comme la connexion marche sous woody j'ai regarde et fait un ifconfig et j'ai ceci en plus:

ppp0      Lien encap:Protocole Point-à-Point

          inet adr:82.65.158.223  P-t-P:192.168.254.254  Masque:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:3

          RX bytes:538 (538.0 b)  TX bytes:414 (414.0 b)

debian:/home/akurane#

la je ne l'ai pas sous gentoo donc deja un probleme.

Pour l'ebuild ,je ne sais pas comment faire pour l'utiliser

----------

## loostik

Pour l'installation de l'ebuild, je peux t'aider :

Tu récupères au préalable le driver ici (mais tu dois déjà l'avoir).

Ensuite sous ta gentoo, tu le copies dans /usr/portage/distfiles

Tu detarbezippes l'ebuild de Sleeper dans un répertoire de portage (je l'avais mis dans /usr/portage/net-dialup/) :

```
# cp eagle-ebuild.tar.bz2 /usr/portage/net-dialup

# cd /usr/portage/net-dialup

# tar xvjf eagle-ebuild.tar.bz2

# cd eagle

# emerge eagle-1.0.4.ebuild

```

Tu attends...

Vérifie tes login et mot de passe.

Tu termines par :

```
#  rc-update add eagle-adsl default
```

Et voilà, cela te permettras de lancer le driver à chaque redemarrage.

Maintenant si tu ne veux pas redemarrer, tu peux charger le driver :

```
# modprobe adiusbadsl
```

Et lancer lancer le script manuellement :

```
/etc/init.d/eagle-adsl start
```

Last edited by loostik on Sat Sep 13, 2003 4:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## akurane

ok merci pour tes renseignements je te tiens au courant, je verrais ça demain

----------

## akurane

Bonjour .J'ai donc fait comme tu as dit loostik ,mais apres emerge j'ai ça:

root@gentoo eagle # emerge eagle-1.0.4.ebuild

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-dialup/eagle-1.0.4 to /

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/eagle-1.0.4.tar.gz

--10:33:29--  http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/eagle-1.0.4.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/eagle-1.0.4.tar.gz'

Résolution de gentoo.oregonstate.edu... complété.

Connexion vers gentoo.oregonstate.edu[128.193.0.3]:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...404 Not Found

10:33:32 ERREUR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/eagle-1.0.4.tar.gz

--10:33:32--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/eagle-1.0.4.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/eagle-1.0.4.tar.gz'

Résolution de distro.ibiblio.org... complété.

Connexion vers distro.ibiblio.org[152.2.210.109]:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...404 Not Found

10:33:34 ERREUR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading http://sl33p3r.free.fr/eagle/eagle-1.0.4.tar.gz

--10:33:34--  http://sl33p3r.free.fr/eagle/eagle-1.0.4.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/eagle-1.0.4.tar.gz'

Résolution de sl33p3r.free.fr... complété.

Connexion vers sl33p3r.free.fr[212.27.35.39]:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...200 OK

Longueur: 1,200,162 [application/x-tar]

100%[====================================>] 1,200,162      4.18K/s    ETA 00:00

10:38:15 (4.18 KB/s) - « /usr/portage/distfiles/eagle-1.0.4.tar.gz » sauvegardé [1200162/1200162]

--- No package manifest found: /usr/portage/net-dialup/eagle/Manifest

!!! No package digest file found: /usr/portage/net-dialup/eagle/files/digest-eagle-1.0.4

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire ,merci pour les renseignements

----------

## SuperTomate

 *akurane wrote:*   

> !!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.
> 
> Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire ,merci pour les renseignements

 

Il faut juste faire ce qui est marqué une ligne plus haut.

```
# ebuild eagle-1.0.4.ebuild digest
```

Ca permet de générer les checksums des fichiers téléchargés.

----------

## SuperTomate

Euh, au fait, je viens de m'apercevoir que t'avais mis l'ebuild dans /usr/portage. Ce n'est pas une bonne idée. Il sera supprimé dès que tu feras un emerge sync.

Ce serait mieux de le mettre dans /usr/local/portage/net-dialup/eagle.

----------

## akurane

merci a tous pour les renseignements,la connexion marche.Il va bien le script de sleeper.Super tomate tu dis de mettre l'ebuild dans /usr/local/portage/net-dialup ,je n'ai pas ce dossier ;Puis -je le creer sans probléme

merci

----------

## yuk159

Oui tu peux la creer , par contre il faut (si ce n'est deja fait) decommenter la ligne PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage dans /etc/make.conf

----------

## akurane

Bon j'ai parlé un peu trop vite,j'ai au demarrage 

* Failed to start pppd daemon.                                           [ !! ]

j'ai essayé la commmande

root@gentoo akurane # /etc/init.d/eagle-adsl start

 * Start Eagle-adsl ......                                                [ ok ]

 * Modem already operational                                              [ ok ]

 * Launching PPP daemon ...

 * Failed to start pppd daemon.                                           [ !! ]

Voila le probleme si quelqu'un a une idée

----------

## bestel

A ce niveau là, ca ne peut venir que de 2 trucs à mon avis.

soit c'est pppd qui est mal installé... regbarde si tu as bien un executable pppoa ou un truc comme ca je me souviens bien...

sinon, le derniere truc d'ou le probleme peut venir c'est que l'identifiant et le mot de passe sont pas bien configuré pour la connexion...

Je peux pas en dire bien plus, mais je suis sur que si sl33pe3r repasse par là il aura une meilleure idée  :Smile: 

----------

## loostik

La boulette... :Embarassed: 

Je t'ai donné donnée le mauvais lien akurane, désolé.

Je viens d'éditer mon post pour qu'il pointe vraiment sur eagle-1.0.4.tar.gz

C'est ce fichier là (eagle-1.0.4.tar.gz) et pas eagle-ebuild-1.0.4.tar.gz qu'il faut copier dans répertoire distfiles.

Maintenant, pour pppd, j'ai le même problème que toi. Au démarrage de ma gentoo, j'ai

```
Failed to start pppd daemon. [ !! ] 
```

Cela dit, le modem se connecte quand même tout seul après quelques secondes   :Rolling Eyes:   Magique non ?

Quand ça veut vraiment pas (rare), je relance le script à la main après un peu d'attente

```
# /etc/init.d/eagle-adsl start
```

Je sais pas si ça peut t'aider, il peut y avoir beaucoup de raisons pour lesquelles pppd ne se lance pas.

Sleeper te sera d'une plus grande aide que moi.

----------

## akurane

c'est pas grave loostik ,j'ai pris l'ebuild de sleeper.C'est quoi la difference entre les 2?

 voila sinon,j'ai mis mon login dans /etc/ppp/peers/dsl.peer.Le demon est bien chargé maintenant,mais je n'arrive pas a surfer.Il n'y a pas de commande supplémentaire a taper?Si j'ai bien compris normalement je suis connecté des le depart,j'ai juste qu'a lancer un navigateur et en principe c'est bon?

j'ai fait un netstat -rn

root@gentoo akurane # netstat -rn

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic   MSS Fenêtre irtt Iface

192.168.254.254 0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH       40 0          0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U        40 0          0 eth0

0.0.0.0         192.168.254.254 0.0.0.0         UG       40 0          0 ppp0

root@gentoo akurane #

un ifconfig me donne:

root@gentoo akurane # ifconfig

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:4C:16:09:22

          inet adr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::260:4cff:fe16:922/10 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:100

          RX bytes:990 (990.0 b)  TX bytes:1015 (1015.0 b)

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:76 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:76 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:5176 (5.0 Kb)  TX bytes:5176 (5.0 Kb)

ppp0      Lien encap:Protocole Point-à-Point

          inet adr:82.65.216.66  P-t-P:192.168.254.254  Masque:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1496  Metric:1

          RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:3

          RX bytes:496 (496.0 b)  TX bytes:226 (226.0 b)

root@gentoo akurane #

j'ai dans le fichier /etc/ppp/pap-secrets:

# Secrets for authentication using PAP

# client        server  secret                  IP addresses

adsl@adsl       *       adsl    *

0321985992@freeadsl     *       mon mot de passe        *

et dans le fichier /etc/ppp/chap-secrets il n'y as que ça

# Secrets for authentication using CHAP

# client        server  secret                  IP addresses

j'ai verifie j'ai bien /usr/sbin/pppoa

voila ,merci pour les renseignements

----------

## loostik

 *Quote:*   

> c'est pas grave loostik ,j'ai pris l'ebuild de sleeper.C'est quoi la difference entre les 2? 

 Bin, le driver (eagle-1.0.4.tar.gz) c'est le fichier source, et l'ebuild gère (en gros) les dépendances et la compilation.

 *Quote:*   

> Si j'ai bien compris normalement je suis connecté des le depart,j'ai juste qu'a lancer un navigateur et en principe c'est bon?

  Exact

Ton fichier /etc/ppp/pap-secrets me paraît bizarre. Il contient une ligne de trop, et devrait plutôt ressembler à :

```
# Secrets for authentication using PAP

# client                server      secret      IP addresses 

"0321985992@freeadsl"   *      "tonpassword"
```

Copie également ce contenu dans ton fichier /etc/ppp/chap-secrets au cas où...

----------

## akurane

J'ai essayé de modifier le /etc/ppp/chap-secrets,mais ça me mets un failed pppd au demarrage,j'ai donc remis comme avant.En fait quand j'essaie une adresse par exemple google, j'ai : www.google est introuvable ,veuillez verifier le nom est reessayer a nouveau.C'est un probleme de dns ou lns en adsl je crois ,je n'arrive pas à pinger .Un ping www.free.fr me donne hote inconnu

Je ne sais pas comment regler ce probleme

merci pour tous renseignements

----------

## loostik

Mon fichier /var/log/syslog donne :

```
Sep 14 15:21:21 loostik pppd[1237]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Sep 14 15:21:41 loostik pppd[1237]: local  IP address 82.64.93.185

Sep 14 15:21:41 loostik pppd[1237]: remote IP address 192.168.254.254

Sep 14 15:21:41 loostik pppd[1237]: primary   DNS address 212.27.32.176

Sep 14 15:21:41 loostik pppd[1237]: secondary DNS address 212.27.32.177

```

Et toi, qu'obtiens-tu ?

----------

## akurane

voici mon fichier /var/log/syslog:

Sep 14 17:07:02 gentoo kernel: [adi] ioctl ADIUSBADSLOPTIONS received

Sep 14 17:07:02 gentoo kernel: [adi] Reassembly buffer size set to 1536

Sep 14 17:07:02 gentoo kernel: [adi] ioctl ADIUSBADSLDSP received

Sep 14 17:07:02 gentoo kernel: [adi] Loading DSP code to device...

Sep 14 17:07:02 gentoo kernel: [adi] DSP code successfully loaded to device

Sep 14 17:07:24 gentoo kernel: [adi] Modem operational !!

Sep 14 17:07:24 gentoo kernel: [adi] Modem ethernet interface is 'eth0' (mtu 1500)

Sep 14 17:07:24 gentoo kernel: CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

Sep 14 17:07:24 gentoo kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Sep 14 17:07:24 gentoo pppd[1493]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Sep 14 17:07:24 gentoo pppd[1493]: Using interface ppp0

Sep 14 17:07:24 gentoo pppd[1493]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Sep 14 17:07:24 gentoo pppoa[1495]: Wrong length field in incoming data 24576 (7 :Cool: 

Sep 14 17:07:25 gentoo pppoa[1495]: Wrong length field in incoming data 24576 (70)

Sep 14 17:07:33 gentoo last message repeated 2 times

Sep 14 17:07:34 gentoo kernel: eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Sep 14 17:07:35 gentoo pppd[1493]: local  IP address 213.228.34.76

Sep 14 17:07:35 gentoo pppd[1493]: remote IP address 192.168.254.254

Sep 14 17:07:35 gentoo pppd[1493]: primary   DNS address 212.27.32.177

Sep 14 17:07:35 gentoo pppd[1493]: secondary DNS address 212.27.32.176

il y as une difference avec le tien entre connect et local ,moi j'ai des lignes je comprends pas ce que ça veut dire,ne tiens pas compte du   :Smile:   je n'arrive pas le supprimer c'est un 8 à la place

----------

## loostik

Je trouve ton message d'erreur tout aussi abscons que toi...  :Rolling Eyes: 

M'est d'avis que c'est problème de configuration sans pouvoir te dire d'où ça vient (ppp, noyau).

Voici mon fichier /etc/ppp/peers/dsl.peer

```
pty "/usr/sbin/pppoa -I ${EAGLE_IF}"

user "xxxxxxxxxx@freeadsl"

mru 1492

mtu 1492

noipdefault

defaultroute

usepeerdns

noauth

persist

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

nopcomp

novj

novjccomp

noaccomp -am

debug

```

Diminue ton mru et mtu, on ne sait jamais.

----------

## bestel

Bein si c'est un probleme de DNS .. il suffit de regarder ton fichier /etc/resolv.conf et de vérifier si ces valeurs sont bien celles indiqué par free

----------

## Sleeper

 *akurane wrote:*   

> Bon j'ai parlé un peu trop vite,j'ai au demarrage 
> 
> * Failed to start pppd daemon.                                           [ !! ]
> 
> 

 

Le peer met parfois un peu de temps pour envoyer l'adresse a pppd .. Du coup, on part en timeout  :Sad: 

Le plus ismple est de relancer le script comme te l'as indique lookstik.

----------

## akurane

merci a tous pour les renseignements,c'etait bien un probleme de dns,que j'ai du modifié à la fois dans le fichier /etc/resolv.conf et aussi dans /etc/ppp/resolv.conf

----------

## Sleeper

Quand tu es en non-degroupe, et utilises PPP, si tu as l'option usepeerdns dans tes options PPP, alors il vaut mieux faire un lein symbolique nomme /etc/resolv.conf pointant vers/etc/ppp/resolv.conf...

En effet le peer te balance les serveurs DNS, et pppd les mets dans /etc/ppp/resolv.conf ... Pour pouvoir les utiliser soit tu les recopies dans /etc/resolv.conf, mais le jour ou ils changent (ca m'est deja arrive), ben tu te retrouves comme un con, soit tu fais le lien  :Smile: 

----------

## akurane

ok si j'ai bien compris c'est :

ln -s /etc/resolv.conf /etc/ppp/resolv.conf

----------

## loostik

C'est bon à savoir.

Pour la commande, je pense que c'est plutôt :

```
# rm /etc/resolv.conf

 # ln -s /etc/ppp/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
```

----------

## akurane

ok merci c'est noté

----------

